# Clarrie Hall pics



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

Here's some pictures of Clarrie Hall Dam just over the border from Queensland in Northern NSW.

Dodge, you said you luv the scenic photo's so I'm posting these for you.

Would be great to go for a fish for bass in a yak with these surroundings.

I will be going there soon as I can plan it and have some spare time.

Cheers


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

More Clarrie Hall


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Ooooh that's some nice looking water


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Unbelievable! My wife and I were there today and just stumbled upon it.
Looks like a great bass fishery.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Mac_fish said:


> Dodge, you said you luv the scenic photo's so I'm posting these for you.


Sel thanks for the pics, thats the scenery that makes yakking special.

Notice the gaps in the surface weed that Dallas spoke of also in some pics.

Breambo and spooled1, at Big W on the weekend Clarrie Hall was under discussion and its a cert some of us northeners will visit later, so you might wander up when its posted and say gday


----------



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

Exactly where is it? I will be up near Byron in October

10 days to fish while the ladies shop!


----------



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

Ignore my previous question , here is a great article
http://www.fishingmonthly.com.au/AreaAr ... /0105.html

Electric only, suited for canoes - I think I will definitely give it a go
You up for it Breambo?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

It's inland of Murwillumbah which is north of Byron.

cheers


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

If I can I'll be there


----------

